# Is this possible?



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought my prime from gamestop last week and it came preloaded with some games. i deleted them because i figured they were just demos of the games. is there any way for me to get them back other than going on the market and buying them?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

stanfna said:


> I bought my prime from gamestop last week and it came preloaded with some games. i deleted them because i figured they were just demos of the games. is there any way for me to get them back other than going on the market and buying them?


Unless you had them backed up with Titanium Backup or something similar, I kind of doubt it. Sorry









All the best,

-HG


----------

